# Mini Cougar



## DanOh (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a question about the Mini Cougar and I'm sure there is no better place for facts and opinions than here. I own a 1996 Beretta Cougar and love all about it, except no rail...and that it about to be corrected soon, and the lack of accessories, ie rubber grips. I recently obtained CWP and I'm looking for a slightly smaller gun to carry. I have seen listings for Stoeger Cougar and a Mini Cougar. By reading the descriptions, it is hard to tell how much smaller the mini is and my local gun shops don't have one on hand or can show me a comparable size. Can someone tell me how much smaller the mini is as compared to my Cougar? I am new to the forum but absolutely enjoy all the great info from everyone on here,..I've learned a lot in s short time, thanks to alll for that!:smt071


----------

